

Open Source Gets Another Hit? OpenFOAM acquired by SGI - benhpcsmith
http://hpc-opinion.blogspot.com/2011/09/open-source-gets-another-hit-openfoam.html

======
rbanffy
> my fear is

> We will need to wait and see

Wait and see. Whatever was released under the GPL will stay free. Much like
MySQL, nobody will be able to kill OpenFoam. You may need to further refine it
yourself in the future, if SGI decides to make the next release closed, or
even rename it, if they decide to assert trademark rights, but that's not the
end of the world.

------
ktsmith
Here's a link to the announcement which has more details, and which doesn't
appear to be linked in this blog post.

[http://www.sgi.com/company_info/newsroom/press_releases/2011...](http://www.sgi.com/company_info/newsroom/press_releases/2011/august/opencfd.html)

------
zoowar
Wait, SGI is still in business?

~~~
ktsmith
Sort of. Rackable bought SGI the last time SGI went into Chapter 11
bankruptcy, then announced that they (Rackable) would start using the SGI
moniker.

